# Who's is this?



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Alright, who owned this one? haha.

Gotta be a plowsite member.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

With all those snowflakes I dont think many people would own upto it......:laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

who's is a contraction for "who is".

so what you have written is "who is is this"

does that make sense?

Sincerely, 

the grammar police


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I wrote it at 3am...you get the damn point.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

come on ladys, lets all get along now!! 

Nice machine .....except the decals


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The Case backhoe belongs to LoneCowboy.

Him & Mark Oomkes installed the pretty snowflakes on a warm Sunday afternoon!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I don't care for the snow flakes but other wise it's a nice skip loader . I always thought they would be great for snow.

. shaun


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I found it on machinerytrader and I do believe it was from there. Good machine, but over done on graphics IMO.


----------



## Scotty 2 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's got to be someone that doesn't do much work.....Paint is still on the bucket lol


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

He must not get along well with "Exterior Designs" lol Check out the "our compition" page


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Scotty 2;872628 said:


> It's got to be someone that doesn't do much work.....Paint is still on the bucket lol


I don't think there's anyone on this site that clears more snow than the guys at Shamrock.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;872902 said:


> I don't think there's anyone on this site that clears more snow than the guys at Shamrock.


Roy sent me his website and he has more machinery then you can imagine.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;873016 said:


> Roy sent me his website and he has more machinery then you can imagine.


Common JD you can't leave us hanging like that! What's the website?!


----------



## Scotty 2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Camden;872902 said:


> I don't think there's anyone on this site that clears more snow than the guys at Shamrock.


Come on over to my end of town........ I'll show you. lol


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Scotty 2;873657 said:


> Come on over to my end of town........ I'll show you. lol


I second that! :salute: tymusic


----------

